# WTH is up with this? (Corel)



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

So I was trying to do a white balance adjustment on this picture...




...so I went to the "White Balance" tool and as soon as I opened it, this happened:



I'm trying to look for information online, but all I'm getting are instructional videos from Corel about white balance.

Could I have messed with my settings somehow? I can't remember if this happened before I hooked up my external monitor (which has been a PITA and I'm wondering if it's worth it, though this monitor DOES work a lot better for photo editing...except when I'm trying to fix the white balance...)

(Edit: I just opened the laptop and it did the same thing on the laptop screen. IIRC, this did happen before the new monitor. I was hoping it was a weird fluke and would go away after restarting the program and/or computer. It didn't.)

I have Gimp installed but I hate the need to go to different programs and I don't really have much time right now to devote to learning Gimp well enough to make it my primary editor.

This whole thing displeases me.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 3, 2015)

Second shot is pretty awesome
It's all, alien landscape.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

It's definitely funky! I just wish I meant to do it. And I wish I had the option of not doing it


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

And here it is with the slider right in the middle.



Kinda reminds me of the old nuclear bomb test pictures.


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2015)

limr said:


> It's definitely funky! I just wish I meant to do it. And I wish I had the option of not doing it


Are there options within the WB command?  Maybe something got checked that you were not aware of.


----------



## BillM (Apr 3, 2015)

Those remind me of the 70's


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

There are advanced settings but no matter what I do, I can't seem to get it away from these super-saturated results. The colors do change, but they are all retina-burning.


----------



## BillM (Apr 3, 2015)

So i was right, it is exactly like the 70's 

Well at least as much as i can remember, it's all kind of a blur.


But sorry, I have no actual help


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

BillM said:


> So i was right, it is exactly like the 70's
> 
> Well at least as much as i can remember, it's all kind of a blur.
> 
> ...



But you made me smile and feel better, so that was helpful!


----------



## BillM (Apr 3, 2015)

Then my job here is done


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't used Corel in a long time; is the white balance adjusted by sampling a known area ('eye=dropper' tool) or how is it done?  My assumption is that you (or the software) simply sampled the wrong part of the image.


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2015)

What?


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

No eye dropper tool has been needed to adjust white balance.

I'm poking around in Gimp right now and it seems it requires the eye dropper. It's a pain in the ass. The Corel one was a simple slider.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmmm...  it looks like the software has sampled a green area assuming it to be white.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

There's something else going on that I just realized.

You can preview on the image itself, which I usually do, but you can also open a before/after viewing option. When I do this, both viewing panes are completely black:


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 3, 2015)

why is the tint -50?


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

I have no idea. I didn't set it there. But no matter what number I throw in there to see if it will fix the issue, the results is still, as I said, retina-burning.

I remember checking for updates and finding some service packs for this version of Corel. Honestly can't remember if I downloaded them or not, though I'm having a suspicion I might have and that's when it started screwing up.

For the record, it's not just the white balance tool that won't show the before/after viewing panes. It's just curious that the other tools still seem to be working properly (sans viewing panes) but the white balance is messed up.


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

I suspect I may have to uninstall and reinstall. Or switch over to Gimp.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 3, 2015)

Did you by any change click away the little dialog box that said "Click OK to give us your credit card number to update your annual license. Click CANCEL if you no longer care if the product works."


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Did you by any change click away the little dialog box that said "Click OK to give us your credit card number to update your annual license. Click CANCEL if you no longer care if the product works."



But they said they'd send me a coffee mug!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Did you by any change click away the little dialog box that said "Click OK to give us your credit card number to update your annual license. Click CANCEL if you no longer care if the product works."


What?  Did Adobe buy Corel?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 3, 2015)

snowbear said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Did you by any change click away the little dialog box that said "Click OK to give us your credit card number to update your annual license. Click CANCEL if you no longer care if the product works."
> ...



Are you implying that this is not a unique Corel business model?


----------



## BillM (Apr 4, 2015)

If Adobe did buy them it would be called a feature enhancement and you'd have to pay an additional monthly fee to remove it 

But it could be worse, Microsoft could own it. Then it would just be working as designed.


----------



## snerd (Apr 4, 2015)

Not trying to be a wise-guy, but have you tried rebooting the computer?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 5, 2015)

snerd said:


> Not trying to be a wise-guy, but have you tried rebooting the computer?



I think Leonore already kicked it a few times, so technically, it was rebooted.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2015)

Pretty sure the computer has gone through several reboots since this started happening, but I'll try it again one more time, just in case there's some sort of weird voodoo in someone else suggesting it


----------

